# Bit Brands



## RBMJ (Oct 11, 2010)

What are the best brands of bits? 

I know that's like asking your favorite color but I don't want to waist a bunch of money on junk bits. I'm a bosch man so I bought a couple of bosch bits and that's it.

What brand gives you the most bang for your buck?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

RBMJ said:


> What are the best brands of bits?
> 
> I know that's like asking your favorite color but I don't want to waist a bunch of money on junk bits. I'm a bosch man so I bought a couple of bosch bits and that's it.
> 
> What brand gives you the most bang for your buck?


Most bang for the buck?? My vote goes to Super Carbide off eBay. Next would be Heleta Industries. As far as name brands go, I like Amana. Then maybe Whiteside although I have had good luck with most house brands; MLCS from them, Stone Mountain from Peachtree and Wood River from Woodcraft. Woodcraft is nice as about every 2-3 months they have a 50% off sale on their clearance items and a lot of bits go for $3-5. JMHO
Incidentally, I have some Bosch and Vermont American (owned/controlled by Bosch) and they are decent bits. Can get a limited selection at a decent price from Cripe Distributing. Probably my least favorite is Porter Cable branded bits. Dunno what it is about them, just don't care for them.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

John... Maybe because the carbide chips out badly??


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

RBMJ said:


> What are the best brands of bits?
> 
> I know that's like asking your favorite color but I don't want to waist a bunch of money on junk bits. I'm a bosch man so I bought a couple of bosch bits and that's it.
> 
> What brand gives you the most bang for your buck?


Hi Robert:

I'm gradually (and painfully) learning how to examine bits. Tom Walz of Carbideprocessors.com has several excellent articles on his web site for evaluating router bits.

Infinitytools.com has additional information on carbide grades and types.

"how to choose a router bit" can be searched on google. There is an article of that name but I can't remember where I got it from. If you find it please let me know so I can credit the author in my notes.

There are other search criteria "Inspecting a router bit" and "Router Bit Comparison", again, if you find it please let me know. I lost the author's credits.

The Rockler "Blot Team" has an article on "Sharpening Router Bits" on their site rockler.com

However, you should always have some sort of cleaning solution available for your bits for they collect sap, dust, grime and who knows what and from where but they can get really dirty. Tooth brush might be in order -- safety glass pls!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> John... Maybe because the carbide chips out badly??


I dunno Jim, haven't noticed that. They seem to sound/feel/act different. One of those intangible type things. I know as soon as I pick one up though. They are very nearly the same color as the Freud but if I grab a PC instead of a Freud I know it immediately. They will likely last me a long time though, I have avoided using 'em


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*bit choices*

A while back, Fine Woodworking did a shop test of different brands, making gobs of cuts with each in the same types of materials. Whiteside and Eagle America came out on top in terms of number of cuts before they went dull. But, preferences differ.

Oh, and as to colors, off-white will last longer than red or blue.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

magnate.net


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Robert, most brands of bits will cut fine for a while. Premium bits cost a bit more but also last longer. Whiteside comes out on top of every test I have seen. Other top quality brands would include Amana, CMT and Freud. MLCS offers some very good values as does Woodcraft with their private line called Wood River. Right now Woodcraft is selling many CMT bits on clearance for prices that can't be beat. By the way, Bosch brand bits do not match the quality of their routers; this is why Bosch bought Freud's bits division. Check out the sales and look for the deals to stretch your money. Don't worry about sticking to just one brand, just be sure you have a way to store your bits so they avoid damage.


----------



## Pete_Judd (Oct 19, 2010)

Whiteside are some of the best that I have, but the freid qiad cutters are also great.


----------



## Ayrton (Sep 12, 2010)

Whiteside is my first choice, but I have others.


----------



## Travelin Joe (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the question, I am looking for good bits also and I am finding you definetly get what you pay for.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Travelin Joe said:


> Thanks for the question, I am looking for good bits also and I am finding you definetly get what you pay for.


Hi Joe, Amana are my favorite but there are some deals out there. I have had good luck with Super Carbide Tools and Cripe distributing, both on eBay, and Heleta Industries. With the eBay ones you need to watch the shipping. With the smaller bits you can often buy Whiteside from Woodworkersworld.net or Amana from Toolstoday.com for the same money.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*amana bit's are my choice also*

I get them from my wood supply. About 20 miles away. Fine bit's never a problum


----------



## jmathews (Nov 1, 2010)

*EAgle bits?*

Eagle is running a sale on their brand bits, are they still good bits? We have others but it seems like quite the deal at least for back ups and bits we dont have or use as often.
Thanks so much!


----------



## jmathews (Nov 1, 2010)

*Eagle bits?*

They are running a sale on their brand bits, we have others but are they good at least for backups and bits we don't use that often?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I believe it depends on just what you are going to do with them. I have bought several cheap bits in the past and now as well and they have held up in most cases as well as the more expensive bits. Now if I,m doing a piece of work that requires the cuts to be very precise I tend to go with anything Brian Holbren sells or Infinity. Peachtree,EagleAmerica also sell good quality bits. But for the most part unless it requires a very precise cut I rarely see much difference in bits overall whether they are from China or made here in the USA regardless of cost.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

And, if they're "Made in the U.S.A." there's a good bet that they were "Made in China" anyway but the bit was put in the box in the U.S. It's hard to find a "real" manufacturer these days. Usually, it's just branding. I have a Rolex watch that my father bought during WWII. I took it to be repaired and was informed that the "Rolex" wasn't. It was a "Font" in a Rolex case. It seems that not much has changed since then.


----------



## Sawatzky (Jan 1, 2009)

For bits that get a lot of use, I like Amana. I have some MLCS that seem to hold up well. I have used Woodriver from woodcraft as well. I have a set from Costco that I bought like 5 years ago and they are still sharp! Amana is my favorite though.


----------

